# Visual snow (static in vision)



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Does anyone here with derealization have static in your vision? It's called visual snow. I've had it and came across that it's linked with DR after reading about it.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know, can you explain it in detail? I have had a few times something that could be called visual snow but I'm not sure if it's what you're reffering to. My experience seemed as if there was a constant fog around me or as if there was some delicate smoke in front of my eyes. It usually lasted about an hour and then it went away...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

I believe I do, It?s easier to see it if you close your eyes? I always assumed it was just the chemicals in my eyes recharging (If you look at a bright light it will use up these chemicals big time and leave you with a blind patch where you focused on the light for a short amount of time) but it always seems to be there and never gets fully charged so I guess this could be a problem? I always assumed it was quite normal.

What does it look like? Well it is like a out of tune TV channel but in stead of black and white it is red, blue & yellow, I only tend to see it from time to time or now while I have been made aware that some one else has it as well.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Holy shit... Thank you AHuseman, I just looked up "Visual Snow" on "wikipedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_snow

And I came across some thing which has been bothering me lately "increased afterimages and trails" it seems the after trails which i have could be linked to this visual snow, Thanks pal =)


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

Holy shit!

I've had this for as long as I can remember.

I always assumed it was some strange sort of eye strain..

It almost makes me blind at night.

Hmm.. if it's linked to DR.. maybe I've had DR all my life?


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

> Moreover, a variety of illnesses (e.g. Lyme disease, auto-immune disease) or nocious events (e.g. excessive masturbation, prolonged use of a VDU, dehydration, over-acidification


That's from the Wikipedia web site, gosh, excessive masturbation creating visual snow.
Prolonged use of Visual Display Unit, I'm in !

In fact, I get DR if I watch too much porn for a long time in front of my PC screen, I've found my problem ! Hahahah


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry for the bump.

I just read this and am shocked. I too have had this.

I also get fluttering in the day sky after a half an hour or so of exposure. anyone else? Im so glad im not alone.

You know whats more funked up? The last time I saw things crisp and clear was when I was on a high dose of DEPAKOTE and ZOLOFT.
My DP also turned me into a recluse for a hole year (All I did was play video games on my computer)

wow. I dont know what to make of this.


----------



## jessica (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had this for a couple of years now. Sometimes I find it very bothersome, other times I don't even notice it. For me, it's very apparent on dark objects, or in dark places. Like fast moving white specks between myself and the object. I used to obsessively search for what could be causing this, but the less I focus on it, the less I notice it.


----------



## GoingNutz (Jul 18, 2006)

I have this visual snow as well.... I wake up with it everyday and it's definately worst at night.... it makes everything look unreal I think... part of derealization I think. I find that it bugs off a little when I'm vehicles for some reason though... but I see it everywhere I go... looking at the sky, clouds, and it makes me visually impaired at night... harder to see that is....... another thing is the sun is dammmnnn bright. Like Brighter then normal


----------



## ledganteast (May 12, 2006)

I also got in the first few weeks of DR/DP then it disappeared.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

No I don't get visual snow unless my younger sister smashes the bean bag over my head with such a velocity as to split the bag open and spill the beans everywhere :lol:

Seriously, I see what seem to be shooting stars spiraling out of control.

Cheers 3098


----------



## mmejido (Aug 25, 2004)

i get it too. i've always described it as getting 'snow' on a TV screen.


----------



## Paideuo (Nov 2, 2006)

I have visual snow, as well as some other things.

I wonder if many people here don't have HPPD. HPPD stands for Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder. The disorder can develop after using a hallucinogen just once (and many things qualify as hallucinogens that you wouldn't normally think of. In high doses, Benadryl becomes a hallucinogen (don't do this! it's horrifying). Marijuana could certainly be classified as a hallucinogen).

The most common symptoms of HPPD are: DP/DR, seeing visual snow, afterimages, object trails, pronounced halos, etc...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HPPD

http://www.hppdonline.com/tempforum/

People with HPPD and those with DP/DR are cut from the same cloth, and, in fact, may be the very same people.



> Symptoms
> 
> HPPD includes many types of visual distortions. Dr. Henry David Abraham authored the first characterization of the common perceptual disturbances experienced by individuals with HPPD. [3]
> 
> ...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I see pretty see-through fireworks!
they're always exploding all over anything bright, like my computer screen... :?


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

Layla said:


> I see pretty see-through fireworks!
> they're always exploding all over anything bright, like my computer screen... :?


like glowworms?
if yes,
it is absolutely normal and has to do with the visual system. everyone has this...i think you are watching them too conciously...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Thayli said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > I see pretty see-through fireworks!
> ...


No.. it's not really anything like a glowworm... it's like fireworks?

I've asked people about it and they asked me the same thing.. but it's not that. They said they saw tubey things... this is like tiny spots and .. fireworks. Or like static exploding in circles?
It shows up more against things that have less visual clutter like paper and on bright things, shows up on dark things but not as much.
And it glows behind my eyes when I close them.
I also get really bright afterimages.
I know I don't have that HPPD thing because I never used drugs.

I've always thought it was normal. 
My momma always said blue eyes were weak.
I was just wondering if it was or not after reading this thread. 
So I don't know. I'd like to borrow someone's eyes please so I can compare.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

I get this sometimes. It usually happens (or at least, I notice it more) in a dark environment when my eyes are trying to adjusting to low lighting. For instance, I looked out my window one morning and looked for some clothes in a suitcase lined in black fabric -- I saw a lot of visual snow when I was looking at the black fabric, and it freaked me out. But when my eyes adjusted, it went away. I also have a floater in my left eye -- one of those little threadlike spots that just sort of hangs around in my vision every now and then. I've heard that these things are harmless, perfectly normal, and that anxious people tend to notice them more.

I also have blue eyes. Don't know if it has anything to do with it, but it's an interesting observation. I've heard that people with blue eyes tend to have worse vision in general than they might have otherwise. I think it has something to do with blue eyes having the most pigment.


----------

